# fluval 106 tubing change from black ribbed to clear smooth



## Lindy (10 Oct 2012)

Hi, has anyone reading this changed the tubes on your fluval 106/206 for smooth? If so, what size of tubing did you use? I see 13mm and 16mm internal diameter on eBay but not sure what to go for. Will end up buying some of both if I don't get any advice....

Thanks, Lindy


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: fluval 106 tubing change from black ribbed to clear smoo*

on my 305 I used 16/22mm tubing from kiowa http://www.kiowa.co.uk/products/ragno_c ... ose/ACTR16


----------



## jimwalsh (11 Oct 2012)

*Re: fluval 106 tubing change from black ribbed to clear smoo*

they also stock this which would work at 1.32 a meter

http://www.kiowa.co.uk/Tube?filters=cat ... aaqkyn16m4


----------



## jalexst (12 Oct 2012)

*Re: fluval 106 tubing change from black ribbed to clear smoo*

Just about to do the same with my 306. I took the outlet to the fish shop and tried it on their pipes to male sure... Migjt help.

J


----------



## Lindy (13 Oct 2012)

*Re: fluval 106 tubing change from black ribbed to clear smoo*

Thanks for your help.

Lindy


----------



## Lindy (13 Oct 2012)

*Re: fluval 106 tubing change from black ribbed to clear smoo*

Found it cheaper on ebay. With postage 3mtrs form the kiowa place came in at £11+


----------

